# See how tall you are in iPods!



## Stridder44 (Dec 17, 2003)

Check this out. I'm 16.34 iPods tall!


----------



## Ricky (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm 19.02 iPods tall.  

It would be hilarious if that became a universal unit of measurement.


----------



## Randman (Dec 17, 2003)

17.56, but it doesn't say what gen the iPod is, cuz a gen 3 15 is much smaller than a gen 2 20.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 17, 2003)

16.83 iPods that says, bu t i think i'm a bit shorter actually.. and my iPod is 2nd gen.


----------



## evildan (Dec 17, 2003)

I'm 17.32 iPods tall.


----------



## Mat (Dec 17, 2003)

*17.79* iPods tall

my foot is *2.88* iPods long

and my ..., just joking.


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 18, 2003)

evildan you look taller ... i'd have guessed you were 18 ipods tall  

or then maybe i am shorter than i thought..


----------



## gigapet (Dec 18, 2003)

I'm 58.08 (Metric - I'm British)


----------



## ora (Dec 18, 2003)

17.81 here, i think thats what i'll start telling people when they ask my height. Ricky, 19 ipods!, you must be a giant.....


----------



## fryke (Dec 18, 2003)

gigapet, you've done something wrong.  if you set it to metric, you should come out with similar numbers. there is no 'metric' or 'imperial' ipod. it's just ipod.

I'm 17.69 iPods tall.


----------



## Horseteeth (Dec 18, 2003)

Ricky said:
			
		

> I'm 19.02 iPods tall.



That's amazing! I get 18.75 iPods and I'm one of the tallest people I know.


----------



## tsizKEIK (Dec 18, 2003)

i am around 17.5 ipods tall 

i have a friend who is around 20.2 ipods tall...

and i have another really short friend and shes 14.71 ipods tall  cool


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 18, 2003)

evildan said:
			
		

> I'm 17.32 iPods tall.



Hey hey, me too!


----------



## Ricky (Dec 18, 2003)

ora said:
			
		

> Ricky, 19 ipods!, you must be a giant.....


6 feet, 6 inches...    I tower over most of my friends at school.


----------



## j79 (Dec 19, 2003)

18.05 iPod's tall


----------



## Satcomer (Dec 19, 2003)

I'm 17.56.


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Dec 19, 2003)

* You are 17.8 iPods tall*

 Weeeeeee


----------



## Stridder44 (Dec 19, 2003)

It does give you the option to see youself in Metric or Imperial mesurments.


----------



## Arden (Dec 21, 2003)

I don't know, it won't tell me!!!!


----------



## haley (Dec 24, 2003)

15.12

I feel short.


----------



## chevy (Dec 24, 2003)

I'm 17.31

Some characters measure in Apples... why not in iPods.


----------



## thisbechuck (Dec 24, 2003)

18.05... damn ricky, thats crazy.


----------



## senne (Dec 24, 2003)

17.79 iPods tall !


----------



## Arden (Dec 24, 2003)

Oh, now it works. 

I'm 17.07 iPods tall. Not much taller than G.


----------



## spitty27 (Dec 24, 2003)

17.5 iPods tall!!!!


----------



## Griffkay (Dec 25, 2003)

16.2
I felt short till i read haley's post.


----------



## NielZ (Dec 30, 2003)

"You are 19.42 iPods tall"

I wonder wheter this is 2nd of 3rd....


----------



## ScottW (Dec 30, 2003)

18.54


----------



## solrac (Dec 30, 2003)

0 feet
4.1 inches tall

1 iPod!


----------



## havic (Jan 4, 2004)

Whoa...  19.23 iPods.

That seems awfully tall, considering I'm only a bit over 6 foot?

Heh, I wonder what people will say when I reply "19 iPods" if they ask my height...


----------



## Arden (Jan 5, 2004)

Okay, so far NielZ is the tallest and Haley is the shortest... anybody think they can beat either of these two?


----------



## haley (Jan 5, 2004)

wow, don't I just feel honored.... hey, at least I know that some guys like their ladies short!


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 5, 2004)

Well, my ex was 15.38 ipods only.


----------



## sinnwell (Jan 5, 2004)

18.05 iPod's here as well, i79!


----------



## Stridder44 (Jan 5, 2004)

"You are 29,289.51 iPods tall!"


----------



## King Shrek (Jan 5, 2004)

17.07


----------



## Arden (Jan 5, 2004)

Stridder44 said:
			
		

> "You are 29,289.51 iPods tall!"


 What, did you measure the Sears Tower or something?


----------



## iMan (Jan 5, 2004)

I'm 17.79 iPods tall!!!

Viktor


----------



## WoLF (Jan 5, 2004)

16.34


----------

